# How Often Do You Add Water To Your Beads?



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all, I've recently switched from the Xikar 4oz jar to the Heartfelt 65% 1080 tube. I was wondering how often you guys have to put distilled water in your beads? I've had mines for about 3 weeks and I've already had to put distilled water in it once and the beads are starting to look dry again. My new humidor is also about 3 weeks old and is about 820 cubic inches. I seasoned it for 4 days before putting any sticks in it. The beads are stored on the top shelf in the middle of the humidor. Something tells me I'm doing something wrong. The humidity has also dropped from 65% to 63%. Is a 2% or so fluctuation normal or should I add water again? The temperature in my Humi is about 75 degrees (nothing I can do about that) so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it as well. Any help/advice would be appreciated. Thanks!

My wife's solution is to stop staring at the damn thing, lol.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

How full is your humidor?
More cigars also help regulate the rH.

It's usual to see a 2-3% drop and that stays steady.

If I see a 5-8% drop thats is when I recharge.

Try moving the tube to the bottom and see what happens.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I currently have about 40 sticks in there, it's 100 capacity. I had it at the bottom initially but moved it because the tube rolled around too much when I moved the humi and I saw a couple of beads on the humidor floor. A little birdie tells me I'll have some sticks come Fathers Day so maybe that will help stabilize things a bit.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tell your significant other you need more cigars to protect your current cigars...lol


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Ha! That's a good one!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I think your wife might be right.Stop diddling with it.

65% to 63% is ideal imo. Do you open the box frequently to look at the hygro? Does the lid have a good seal? What's the RH in the room?


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure what the RH in the room is, I now see that's an important factor as well. The seal is good. I open it about once every 36 hours to grab a stick. It has a glass top so I can see my digital hygrometer without opening it. I calibrated both my digital and analog hygrometers and they seem to be in tune with one another.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I use kitty litter in my cooler's and only have to add water maybe twice a year.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

RonnieS said:


> Not sure what the RH in the room is, I now see that's an important factor as well. The seal is good. I open it about once every 36 hours to grab a stick. It has a glass top so I can see my digital hygrometer without opening it. I calibrated both my digital and analog hygrometers and they seem to be in tune with one another.


Ah, forgot to ask about that. Glass top humidors routinely leak around the glass. Food grade or aquarium silicon around the glass will help hold the rH.
Also, with glass top keep it out of direct sunlight.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah, I'll be sure to keep an eye on things. I'm also careful to keep it out of direct sunlight. Thanks!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Problem is the beads.. I've had nothing but problems with mine.. I spray them every week or so...

Never had any problems with Bovedas drying, or my kittie litter for that matter.

Heartfelt sucks.. I've heard good things about the HCM's though!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I have not touched any of mine in three months and even that last charge was because we moved residence & disturbed them. :biggrin: (Refrigerated wineador, three wood humidors, a tupperdore & all except one small desktop use Heartfelts).


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Problem is the beads.. I've had nothing but problems with mine.. I spray them every week or so...
> 
> Never had any problems with Bovedas drying, or my kittie litter for that matter.
> 
> Heartfelt sucks.. I've heard good things about the HCM's though!


Never had issues with my HF and I still use them in some humidors. They're many years old.


----------



## haywood (Jul 17, 2009)

While on the subject how often do you guys completely replace beads? Or I guess a better way to ask is at what point do they start to loose their ability to maintain the desired humidity? I assume they eventually wear out.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not to thread jack but do you mist them, spray them or use that little needle thing that comes with them?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Not to thread jack but do you mist them, spray them or use that little needle thing that comes with them?


None of the above. The beads I still use I passively charge just like some other media I use.
Take the beads and put them in an airtight container with charged water pillows or on a small dish (to keep them out of the water) with a small amount of distilled water at the bottom of the airtight container. Give it a few days and the beads will charge up.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Never they are good for years unless you use tap water.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

I just wanted to follow up after 3 weeks. I've gone back to the Xikar 4 oz jar with distilled water. I've been using it for the past 3 weeks and RH has held between 65-67%. A tad bit higher than I wanted but steady overall and much less babysitting on my part. In the end I'm just not that sophisticated, lol. A jar with a refill line is my cup of tea. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RonnieS said:


> Hello all, I've recently switched from the Xikar 4oz jar to the Heartfelt 65% 1080 tube. I was wondering how often you guys have to put distilled water in your beads? I've had mines for about 3 weeks and I've already had to put distilled water in it once and the beads are starting to look dry again. My new humidor is also about 3 weeks old and is about 820 cubic inches. I seasoned it for 4 days before putting any sticks in it. The beads are stored on the top shelf in the middle of the humidor. Something tells me I'm doing something wrong. The humidity has also dropped from 65% to 63%. Is a 2% or so fluctuation normal or should I add water again? The temperature in my Humi is about 75 degrees (nothing I can do about that) so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it as well. Any help/advice would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> My wife's solution is to stop staring at the damn thing, lol.


Wow you live in New York and have to add humidity. Damn i am jealous i run dry Silica 9-10 months out of the year. Adding moisture is never a problem its how to take it away.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, it's been a shock to me too. Managing humidity has been a PITA. For the most part it's been too low.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

A drop of 2% is normal that's nothing to worry about.Temperature does affect the humidity.I have 70% beads and the humi average is 67%+- and I live in the desert.I only add water when it drops near 60%.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow you live in New York and have to add humidity. Damn i am jealous i run dry Silica 9-10 months out of the year. Adding moisture is never a problem its how to take it away.


Yea thats crazy. summer time i actully take my beads out and just add dry KL because of the high humidity.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bear in mind that while the bulk of the seasoning is done, meaning adequate for cigar storage, the deepest recesses of the wood, isn't. Depending upon the thickness and quality, it can take months to completely stabilize the entire box. Another issue certainly (and likely) is the glass top. Given the fact that wood moves with even the slightest variation in rh and temp, and glass does not, without some sort of flexible strata in there, it's going to leak. Take the above advice and hit the inside and outside with a beadbead of sealant.

And, for the record and Jasons vitriol notwithstanding, Heartfelt does not suck. David Asp (owner) is a member in good standing of this community and has helped thousands of cigar enthusiasts over the years. Indeed, Jason's experience is unique in it's failure and should not warrant such contempt.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Bear in mind that while the bulk of the seasoning is done, meaning adequate for cigar storage, the deepest recesses of the wood, isn't. Depending upon the thickness and quality, it can take months to completely stabilize the entire box. Another issue certainly (and likely) is the glass top. Given the fact that wood moves with even the slightest variation in rh and temp, and glass does not, without some sort of flexible strata in there, it's going to leak. Take the above advice and hit the inside and outside with a beadbead of sealant.
> 
> And, for the record and Jasons vitriol notwithstanding, Heartfelt does not suck. David Asp (owner) is a member in good standing of this community and has helped thousands of cigar enthusiasts over the years. Indeed, Jason's experience is unique in it's failure and should not warrant such contempt.


The "leaky" glass top is why i finally gave up on my nice looking glass topped humidor. As far as beads go, I'm so far having great luck with the heartfelt beads. In 2+ months, I only have refilled them once, and I didn't really HAVE to do it. rh has been perfect and where i want it. Now my HCM beads in my coolidors have been nothing but agravating. They are consistent, but they seem to require so much more work on my part. They are running at about 69-70% and i wanted them down to 65%. I've frozen them, etc, trying to dry them out, but just ain't happening.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

The key problem with glass humidors is the glass it is not a good insulator period compared to an all wood one.Do you have 70% beads that's where they will stay 69-70% did you buy 65%?The humidity where you live must be high I have left mine out for a day and see the % drop (but I live in the desert 5-10%..)The seal of the coolidors may not be good that also would make a difference.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

This is the glasstop humidor I have, I tried to get one of decent quality but it sounds like some leak is inevitable.







It's the Berkeley II by prestige import group. The humidity has been pretty stable since switching back to the Xikar solution. I know the beads are awesome from all that I've read. I kept them in storage and will experiment with different solutions in the winter. I've heard several mentions of using sealant here and other sites. Any particular brand I should consider? Do I have to re-season after applying the sealant?


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

If you seal around the edge of the glass on the inside with silicone(clear I would say) you have to leave the box open until that smell from it goes away.Only a few hours I would not think you would have to re season it. You know if the wood wraps around the edge of the glass there is no need to mess with sealing it looking at a picture of the inside I could not tell how the glass is installed.It may be sealed anyway.The transmission of light and heat thru glass is the problem not really the seal.


----------



## RonnieS (Mar 19, 2013)

The inside appears to be sealed. I'll let it stabilize for a while and see what happens to the humidity. Thanks for the clarification. I'm hanging on to my 65% beads until I get a better handle on things.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

That sounds like you are fine.No need to mess up a nice humidor like that.:thumb: The beads adj better than anything else except boveda bags.imho


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had the same problem with a glasstop humidor...I ended up using 65RH HF beads, I agree they do NOT suck...they're pretty solid, and added a few 69 Boveda packs...I tucked the packs under the sticks...I only used 2 packs, which is what was recommended by the Boveda website...after a while, the beads hold that 65 pretty well...thats the way I've kind of passively charged mine...mine may dip to 63 every now and then, which is fine by me...I don't want to take the time using silicone...I'm not handy with that kind of stuff and feel like I'd make it look very amateurly done...One question though...my humi is holding a rock solid 64-65...but the beads appear white...is that ok?


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Mines are white not all are clear that's ok when the humi drops near 60 just spray them I keep them around 67%.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Wolverine said:


> Mines are white not all are clear that's ok when the humi drops near 60 just spray them I keep them around 67%.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the same humidor. Seemed to seal OK when new but started to leak after about six months. I sealed the glass with Silicones : EMI5005 RTV Food Grade Adhesive Silicone Sealant 2.8oz Tube [EMI500530] - $2.89 EMI Supply, Inc and this helped for awhile. Later, I ended up cutting a cigar box and covering the glass and resealing again.



I actually have the opposite problem, since the humidity here is almost always above 70% except in the couple days of winter we have. I use HF beads in it and only have to add a spritz of water a couple times a year.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rook83 said:


> One question though...my humi is holding a rock solid 64-65...but the beads appear white...is that ok?


If the humidity is holding where you want, all is well. If things take a slow but steady dip downward, rehydrate some of the beads (don't drown them). You do want some white and some clear, I go with roughly 50/50 clear to white. Seems to work well.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I have the same humidor. Seemed to seal OK when new but started to leak after about six months. I sealed the glass with Silicones : EMI5005 RTV Food Grade Adhesive Silicone Sealant 2.8oz Tube [EMI500530] - $2.89 EMI Supply, Inc and this helped for awhile. Later, I ended up cutting a cigar box and covering the glass and resealing again.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have the opposite problem, since the humidity here is almost always above 70% except in the couple days of winter we have. I use HF beads in it and only have to add a spritz of water a couple times a year.


This is a good example of why a glass top is not the way to go.You notice Elie Bleu ,Daniel Marshall etc don't make glass tops that's enough for me.


----------

